# czlowiek a kobieta



## rotan

Mam takie nietypowe przemyslenia
Co myslicie o uzyciu okreslenia 'czlowiek' wzgledem kobiety?
np. "Czlowieku, co ty robisz?" zamiast "Kobieto, co ty robisz?"
Jest to raczej niespotykane, lecz zastanawiam sie czy mogloby teoretycznie miec swoje zastosowanie i uzasadnienie jesli spojrzec na sprawe nie z gramatycznego, a z biologicznego punktu widzenia
No bo fakt, slowo 'czlowiek' to jest rodzaj meski, ale w sumie kobieta to przeciez czlowiek... 🤔😅


----------



## zaffy

Chyba bym nie powiedział człowieku do kobiety


----------



## Ben Jamin

Popieram. Bardzo promujące równouprawnienie.   
Obawiam się jednak, że oszołomy zaproponują "człowiekini", albo "ludzini". Ci fanatycy uważają, że używanie męskoosobowych rzeczowników wobec kobiet obraża je. Jako półśrodek wymyślili, żeby utworzyć zżeńszczenie poprzez brak odmiany przez przypadki. Stąd te popularne "to jest list dla sołtys, a to dla wójt, a to dla dyrektor". Nóż mi się w kieszeni sam otwiera.


----------



## rotan

No
Jakos mezczyzna nazwany 'osoba' nie burzy sie ze powinien byc nazywany 'osobem' 😊


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Ci fanatycy uważają, że używanie męskoosobowych rzeczowników wobec kobiet obraża je. Jako półśrodek wymyślili, żeby utworzyć zżeńszczenie


Uważasz, że feminatywy są bardziej zasadne? 



Ben Jamin said:


> poprzez brak odmiany przez przypadki. Stąd te popularne "to jest list dla sołtys, a to dla wójt, a to dla dyrektor".


IMHO to nie tyle brak odmiany co pomijanie dość istotnego w tym kontekście słowa "pani": "to list dla pani sołtys, a to dla pani dyrektor". Wygląda rzeczywiście okropnie, choć analogiczne zjawisko występuje też w rodzaju męsko osobowym: "to list dla (pana) dyrektora" - choć rzeczywiście, "pan" jest stosowany tylko przy części tytułów, nie przy wszystkich. W przypadku sołtysa czy wójta wygląda na przesadne ugrzecznienie. 



rotan said:


> Jakos mezczyzna nazwany 'osoba' nie burzy sie ze powinien byc nazywany 'osobem' 😊


"Osoba" należy do słów, które uznawane są za mające męski rodzaj gramatyczny pomimo normalnie żeńskiej końcówki. Podobnie, jak "atleta", "poeta" czy - historycznie - "kometa" i "planeta". W tej sytuacji burzenie się byłoby jeszcze bardziej żałosne - choć spotkałem się już z poglądem, że sam podział na rzeczowniki męskoosobowe i niemęskoosobowe jest seksistowski.


----------



## rotan

A to ciekawe
Nie slyszalem zeby mowilo sie 'ten osoba'
A 'atleta' i 'poeta' przeciez maja swoje zenskie odpowiedniki


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Nie slyszalem zeby mowilo sie 'ten osoba'


Fakt, rozpędziłem się nadmiernie, "osoba" jest rodzaju żeńskiego. 
W takim razie pozostaje niepoprawne politycznie wyjaśnienie, że mężczyźni mają większy dystans do siebie i nie muszą sobie sztucznie poprawiać samopoczucia awanturami o pierdoły. 



rotan said:


> A 'atleta' i 'poeta' przeciez maja swoje zenskie odpowiedniki


Co nie zmienia faktu, że końcówka  "-a" rzeczownika jest wyznacznikiem przynależności do rodzaju żeńskiego. Nawet, jeżeli sam rzeczownik jest rodzaju męskiego (jak w powyższych przykładach) i łączy się z przymiotnikami, zaimkami czy czasownikami w formie męskiej, wzorce odmiany rzeczownika są identyczne, jak w rodzaju żeńskim.


----------



## rotan

Nie no, z tym drugim generalnie sie zgadzam
A co do pierwszego... byl punkt widzenia gramatyczny, byl biologiczny, a teraz jeszcze doszedl psychologiczny - to mi sie podoba 😀


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Fakt, rozpędziłem się nadmiernie, "osoba" jest rodzaju żeńskiego.
> W takim razie pozostaje niepoprawne politycznie wyjaśnienie, że mężczyźni mają większy dystans do siebie i nie muszą sobie sztucznie poprawiać samopoczucia awanturami o pierdoły.
> 
> 
> Co nie zmienia faktu, że końcówka  "-a" rzeczownika jest wyznacznikiem przynależności do rodzaju żeńskiego. Nawet, jeżeli sam rzeczownik jest rodzaju męskiego (jak w powyższych przykładach) i łączy się z przymiotnikami, zaimkami czy czasownikami w formie męskiej, wzorce odmiany rzeczownika są identyczne, jak w rodzaju żeńskim.


Poeta, atleta, radca, i tak dalej to rzeczowniki rodzaju męskiego posiadające końcówki deklinacyjne odmiany żeńskiej. Przyjmują one zarówno przyimki i zaimki oraz przymiotniki rodzaju męskego. Wiele z nich ma równoległe synonimy w rodzaju żeńskim. Zjawisko to nie jest   ograniczone do języka polskiego. Tak samo jest w łacinie. Kto się uczył łaciny to pamięta odmianę nauta peritus, nautae periti, i tak dalej. Problem w języku polskim polega na tym, że zaczęto utożsamiać rodzaj gramatyczny z płcią biologiczną. Powstał okropny bałagan, w którym nikt się już nie orientuje. Wygląda na to, że stoimy przed załamaniem się tradycyjnej gramatyki języka polskiego. Bałagan ten będzie trwał aż do czasu, gdy język polski, wzorem angielskiego, utraci zarówno deklinację, jak i rodzaje gramatyczne.


----------



## rotan

Pamietam jak swego czasu (wzglednie niedawno zreszta) jakas stacja telewizyjna czy jakies radio napisalo o zaproszonej kobiecie "goscini"
I zrobil sie dym 😀
Ale moim zdaniem slusznie, sa przypadki gdzie to po prostu nie dziala (lub dziala tylko potocznie, np. 'dyrektorka')
No a jesli dziala, to wtedy dla mnie 'czlowiek' wzgledem kobiety tez dziala 😊


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Pamietam jak swego czasu (wzglednie niedawno zreszta) jakas stacja telewizyjna czy jakies radio napisalo o zaproszonej kobiecie "goscini"
> I zrobil sie dym 😀
> Ale moim zdaniem slusznie, sa przypadki gdzie to po prostu nie dziala (lub dziala tylko potocznie, np. 'dyrektorka')
> No a jesli dziala, to wtedy dla mnie 'czlowiek' wzgledem kobiety tez dziala 😊


A dlaczego dyrektorka ma nie działać? W dawnych czasach, kiedy chodziłem do szkoły mówiło się do dyrektorki szkoły "pani dyrektorko".


----------



## rotan

No dziala, ale tylko potocznie
Oficjalnie to wciaz dyrektor, przynajmniej z tego co sie orientuje


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> W dawnych czasach, kiedy chodziłem do szkoły mówiło się do dyrektorki szkoły "pani dyrektorko".


To dowód anegdotyczny. 
Zresztą w mojej szkole mówiło się "pani dyrektor", a stosowane przez uczniów - wyłącznie pomiędzy sobą, może też z rodzicami - słowo "dyrektorka" miało znaczenie bardzo potoczne, na skraju pejoratywnego.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> To dowód anegdotyczny.
> Zresztą w mojej szkole mówiło się "pani dyrektor", a stosowane przez uczniów - wyłącznie pomiędzy sobą, może też z rodzicami - słowo "dyrektorka" miało znaczenie bardzo potoczne, na skraju pejoratywnego.


Musiałeś chodzić do szkoły dużo później ode mnie. A "pejoratywny" w tym kontekście  kojarzy mi się z bardzo nowym zjawiskiem "woke".


----------



## rotan

Byc moze masz racje; w czasach kiedy ja chodzilem do szkoly to 'dyrektorka' juz tez od dawna mialo wydzwiek o jakim mowi jasio
Mam 27 lat, wiec bylo to wzglednie niedawno, i ten trend utrzymuje sie do dzis


----------



## Drakonica

Ben Jamin said:


> A dlaczego dyrektorka ma nie działać? W dawnych czasach, kiedy chodziłem do szkoły mówiło się do dyrektorki szkoły "pani dyrektorko".


To musiały być niezbyt dawne czasy. W dawnych czasach, kiedy chodziłam do szkoły "dyrektorka" miała status podobny jak "facetka". Można użyć, ale nie w rozmowie z panią dyrektor.


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Byc moze masz racje; w czasach kiedy ja chodzilem do szkoly to 'dyrektorka' juz tez od dawna mialo wydzwiek o jakim mowi jasio
> Mam 27 lat, wiec bylo to wzglednie niedawno, i ten trend utrzymuje sie do dzis


Ja mam ponad dwa razy tyle.  

Jeżeli to jest "dużo później" od Ben Jamina, to on pewnie dobiega 90-tki. Albo bierze lokalne zjawisko ze swojego otoczenia za ówczesna norme ogólnopolska.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Drakonica said:


> To musiały być niezbyt dawne czasy. W dawnych czasach, kiedy chodziłam do szkoły "dyrektorka" miała status podobny jak "facetka". Można użyć, ale nie w rozmowie z panią dyrektor.


To może zdekonspirujmy się i zdradźmy kiedy to były "dawne czasy". Ja chodziłem do podstawówki w latach 1958-1965, i wtedy "dyrektorka" nie miała nic wspólnego z "facetką".


----------



## Drakonica

Ben Jamin said:


> To może zdekonspirujmy się i zdradźmy kiedy to były "dawne czasy". Ja chodziłem do podstawówki w latach 1958-1965, i wtedy "dyrektorka" nie miała nic wspólnego z "facetką".


E.. to ja młoda jestem. Moje dawne czasy to lata 80-te.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Drakonica said:


> E.. to ja młoda jestem. Moje dawne czasy to lata 80-te.


No właśnie.


----------

